# ANTI hunters buy up large tract of land to prohibit hunting



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*This has been ..*

..happening all over the USA .. of course , they don't tell people what they are really doing and people send them tons of money .Then they live very well and use it to take the rights of others away ... The founder Of CNN news Ted Turnner is very bad at this he controls millions of acres ...no hunting ..


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ftshooter said:


> ..happening all over the USA .. of course , they don't tell people what they are really doing and people send them tons of money .Then they live very well and use it to take the rights of others away ... The founder Of CNN news Ted Turnner is very bad at this he controls millions of acres ...no hunting ..


Well, that's not necessarily true. Ted Turner is the largest private land owner in the US. He does indeed permit hunting on his property! Provided each hunter coughs up thousands to do so :mad2: 

Of course, the Canadian creeps doing this are warped!! Let's bring the people in to harass the wildlife, pressuring them further, while keeping the hunters, who operate in efforts of concervstion through population management, out. Brilliant.

They should read that article from CNN on the Ivory-billed Woodpecker. MORONS!


----------

